# VR6 Flywheel Bolts?



## Grand Admiral Thrawn (Dec 10, 2000)

I've got a 10mm triple square bit, but it only fits in one of the bolts. The rest have a very tight fit and I'm afraid to strip them. Is 10mm correct, or is it an 8mm triple square?


----------



## killerrabbittruck (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Flywheel Bolts? (Grand Admiral Thrawn)*

i think they are 10mm triples, but remember to get new ones when you re install your flywheels, they do stretch, and even torquing them down to stock specs they can snap the head off if you try to re use the old ones. This is also mentioned in the bentley manual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good Luck


----------



## Grand Admiral Thrawn (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Flywheel Bolts? (killerrabbittruck)*

Thanks for the reply... I was referring to these bolts...
















Notice that the bit is further in on the 1st picture... on the rest of the bolts, the bit barely fits or not at all... kinda bizarre... can somewhere please confirm the triple square size?







I really don't want to buy a Snap-on set...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Flywheel Bolts? (Grand Admiral Thrawn)*

The bit is the correct size no doubt. Take a can of carb or brake cleaner and spray out the inside of each bolt head. Then use a hammer to drive the bit in farther to get a better grip.


----------



## Grand Admiral Thrawn (Dec 10, 2000)

Cool, nothing a little tappy-tap to get the bit in nice and tight...
So for the next trick, how do I keep the flywheel from spinning? Do I need to buy the tool at the dealership? What are my options?


_Modified by Grand Admiral Thrawn at 10:16 AM 3-23-2006_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Grand Admiral Thrawn)*

Try something to this effect?








Not familiar with the VR6's so I have no idea if it's even possible to rig something up like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Grand Admiral Thrawn)*

I put a breaker bar on the other end of the crank to hold it, or take of the pan off and put a hammer handle in there. I didn't even use the triple square on mine, I hammered on my bolt outs over the bolt head and it took them right out.


----------

